# Gem and Vega in their new home :) *image heavy*



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

We moved Gem and Vega this weekend. Sunday to be exact. We were extremely nervous because we had no idea how each of them would load and trailer. And there was the whole leaving of our old place.
Well it went fine. Vega loaded right in, Gem was a little cautious but he loaded in. We were in and out under an hour. (we also had out tack boxes to clean out.. that took the most time :lol

When we got to the new place, we let them graze for a bit and them turned them out in their "small" pasture.
They were having a field day! Running and bucking together. Vega dominated Gem in the first 30 seconds that they were together. I never knew she was such a bully! :shock: 

And they FINALLY get to be horses and do what normal horses do.
They stayed out all last night. I got an e-mail from the owner saying that all was well. 

Now, for reading that whole thing, here are some pictures and a video 
Enjoy  










































































































And the video. It choked me and Tom up to see them


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

ooh, thats so great ! 
they both sure look happy and pretty in their new place


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He-he... They don't look very upset about the new place..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm soo happy they're in their new home- I've been waiting for piccies.  They are both soo cute, looks like they love it already! Nice place.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you everyone! They sure are loving every part of it!

Yesterday, the didn't even finish all of their hay! Normally that would be gone in like 20 min.

And Vega peed today! I was happy to see that :lol: 

There are to be many more pictures of videos of them


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! I am so very happy to see the pics and video. They really look so much happier.

A nice home for your horses can totally change the way they act.


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm in love with that place!
It's so dreamy!

The horses are lovely too


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww! They look like they are having fun  They are just so adorable


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Kim- I cannot tell you how differently they are acting! Vega is certaintly showing her true colors. I never knew her to be so bossy!
And Gem, the troublemaker and halter breaker, is under the power of Ms. Vega. It's unbelievable!

They really do love it there. I really think they know that this is better than Spring Valley. Everything about that place is like heaven. I love it!  

Merel, as far as i know, there are still stalls available if you're in the area 

Thanks Moo! They're loving the freedom!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

they look so happy! its unbeleiveable how a new home can change everything! Nice place


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and them! They look like they are having a great time


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks HAF! 

Thanks Sara! They're loving it there! and I'm loving see the two of them be horses


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

They're both so cute and look so happy at their new home!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Mudpony!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh Darylann! I'm so happy to see them being horses!  

How come you moved them? I had no idea that you were moving them!

They really do look like happy horses, it's nice to see them running around and bucking.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It makes me happy just seing them!  Vega is so cute and full of life, I love the mane by the way!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Tiffanny! I can't believe we didn't find this place sooner.

We moved them because we had finally had it with their attitude and Gem not getting his feet trimmed. We would sign him up and he just wouldn't get done. They use to tell us that he was being difficult, or that he didn't need them done :roll: So the last time i was up there before we decided to move them, i took pictures and videos of his feet, but i had already contacted the owner of Riverwood and she had stalls available. We went like 2 days later to see the place and Tom loved it.. i already fell in love from their website 

We sent our 30 days notice to Spring Valley on Wednesday i believe, called them up on Saturday to say that we were moving them and on Sunday they were gone!

Tom actually said to me that we should have moved them out when i first brought it up. I guess he realized, after seeing them, how much better they could have had it so much sooner.

Thanks again Tiff!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh that is great that they are doing so good!   They really do look like happy horses, running around! That's awesome that they got to spend the night outside, my horses love being outside in the evenings!  

I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures of them! 

BTW, both horses are looking great! Vega looks like she is ready to show!  

I'm glad that Tom was happy to see them moved, it makes everything easier when your partners is behind you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gem is so awesome. Gem wants to come live with me. I'll trade you a pony...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Mak! She loves being able to run!

Thanks again Tiff! Vega is looking gorgeous i must say. Everyone at the barn commented on her movement. If only she was mentally ready to show :roll: 

I can't tell you how easy the move was on our relationship that he was behind it too.

Farmpony, thanks for the compliments on Gem  Unfortunately, Tom wants to get back into riding... SO... he need a horse, not a pony.... can i have the pony anyways?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the riding will be easier too. I know mine are much more willing when they are able to stay out 24/7 in the big pasture. 
I'm so glad the move went easy for you. See, all that worrying for nothing :lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

wow! the new place looks great and it looks like the horses sure like it too  im happy that you have them in such a good place now


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I ddin't know you were moving them either. Must of missed that somehow. :shock: 

They look absolutley fabulous and happy. Also very very clean.... did they have baths the day before? :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vida, i know :lol: I kinda felt like my mom (one of the biggest worriers i know) but it was all fine in the end  They sure love it there.
I think Vega and I will get a lot more done because she won't be cooped up anymore.

Thanks Jazzy  We're so in love with the property and they seem to be in love with the grass :lol: I keep seeing that video re-play in my head over and over again


I thought i had announced to the world i was moving them... I better work on my skills, Meggy  
Gem is looking a lot better, he is limping, but we're taking care of that. (Bute, joint supplements, farrier)

Gem Clean? :shock: I swear that he would rather be a paint than an app most days :lol: 
He was actually turned out at Spring Valley when we got there, so he rolled. Vega was stuck inside  But she always managed to get dirty.

I have to say, that when we saw them yesterday, i couldn't believe Vega's hind legs. Normally, because of lack of movement, a lot of fluid builds up there ever since she had scratches. When i saw her hind legs yesterday, they were normal looking, as in they looked just like the day we bought her. That made me very happy. 
I'm bringing my camera today so i'm going to get some more photos/videos


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Update:
They were able to go graze in their huge pasture today. When we got there, they had no idea it was open, so i decided to run into the pasture and of course they followed me  That was so cool running and looking behind me to see both of them coming up behind me.

Then i came back up to the gate and convinced Tom to come out there with me. By that time, Gem and Vega had ventured back down to the large pasture and were happily munching on the grass.

Here are some pictures before my camera died 

Vega saying Hi to Tom








Gem pooping  








Then eating :lol: 








Vega in the big pasture








Gem in the big pasture








Vega again








Gem again
















The two of them together


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

o my gosh!!! i love them!!!! soo pretty!!!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Jiffers!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

:]]


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

That video was amazing...lol... Maybe it was the music... I don't know... BUt they were so happy! Like 2 kids running around going "watch me mom" "hey dad.. are ya looking" lol... They both nodded to you and Tom when they went by at the end.... It was great!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Amy! 
I chose that music because i thought i made the movie more dramatic  But the video in itself was just so powerful!

They are absolutely loving the freedom that they have, even more so now because they get to graze in the huge pasture for a few hours a day.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Hey, thats great Appy!! So glad you guys found your perfect new home!! Your horses are so cute and it looks like they'll be kicking it back happily for the next little while.

Congrats!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Jubilee!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww their both so cute!!!! poor Gem!!! get better soon buddy!!! were praying for u!!!!

oh and how do u put muisic on a video like that?? loved the vid!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

They look so happpy!  LOL I love the Video :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The video was quite good  They look so happy in those photos, they don't seem to have a lot to worry about. Congrats


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks M2G!

Vega loves it! She'll go trotting down to the gait, hoping it's open, and if it's not she'll come cantering up to me as if she's saying "Can you open the gate mom?"

She really calmed down a lot since we've moved her. Can't wait until she's 100% settled in so I can start riding and training her.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sooo glad that you guys moved them! From what you'd told us all about where Vega and Gem were staying this is like a massive upgrade for them. They look so excited! Not to mention they will have GRASS! If I were a horse, I'd have been so excited and I can see why they were.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

It really is an upgrade Abby. 

I was running around the pasture yesterday with Vega and she was having so much fun! She'd obviously outrun me, but boy is she beautiful when she goes.

Not only is there grass, they can be together, run together, and are rarely stalled. And when they are stalled, they have a window they can stick their heads out. Gem and Vega LOVE that.

Hopefully, i'll have more pictures added soon.


----------

